# What Is The Crustiest Bike You've Bought?



## bairdco (May 25, 2016)

Or traded, found, etc...

Just got this Monark thrown in on another deal. The giant stem makes it worth the effort (but I don't need it, and it's stuck) but the seat tube pulled out of the bb. 

I can fix it, but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 26, 2016)




----------



## mickeyc (May 26, 2016)

This Elgin...but it rides like a dream...

Mike


----------



## tripple3 (May 26, 2016)

looking at CL I got a crusty Monark for $35...project for the day...rode it same day... sold it with donor bike fenders and fork...couple years later.


----------



## Dale Alan (May 26, 2016)

Not the worse,but still pretty crusty.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 26, 2016)

I've bought a few but this one is pretty crusty... V/r Shawn


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 26, 2016)

Yes.....I did pay for this . Has two speed New Departure.


----------



## bairdco (May 26, 2016)

Bought and sold this last year. Rode perfect after a tune up.


----------



## slick (May 26, 2016)

This was for sale right here on the cabe. Nobody wanted her? Im not sure why? It honestly rides better than any other bike i own. No rattles, super smooth, absolute perfection. It was found in a barn covered in pigeon poop. So i named it the Pigeon Poop Imperial.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 26, 2016)

slick said:


> This was for sale right here on the cabe. Nobody wanted her? Im not sure why? It honestly rides better than any other bike i own. No rattles, super smooth, absolute perfection. It was found in a barn covered in pigeon poop. So i named it the Pigeon Poop Imperial. View attachment 321317 View attachment 321318 View attachment 321319 View attachment 321321



I DARE you to soak that in a pool of Oxalic acid


----------



## fordmike65 (May 26, 2016)

1937 Mercury






1916 Adlake


----------



## cds2323 (May 26, 2016)

I'm seeing lots of crusty Monarks. Here's one I picked up last summer, an old guy said he had a Silver King behind his barn. I had hoped aluminum but this is what I found in the 6' high weeds and briars. A crusty 48 Monark Super Deluxe. The rust is so bad most of the tank is gone as well as the lower frame bar. The old guy thought it was gold and told me welding in the bar on the frame would be no problem. A little sheet metal and voila! the tank would be like new.

I picked it up and salvaged the head and tail shrouds, the aluminum chainring and the pedestal light. The fenders and guard were used on another ratty Monark. The rest I hung on my barn.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 26, 2016)

slick said:


> This was for sale right here on the cabe. Nobody wanted her? Im not sure why? It honestly rides better than any other bike i own. No rattles, super smooth, absolute perfection. It was found in a barn covered in pigeon poop. So i named it the Pigeon Poop Imperial. View attachment 321317 View attachment 321318 View attachment 321319 View attachment 321321



Clear it and ride it


----------



## slick (May 26, 2016)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Clear it and ride it




I actually coated it with Rust Mort to neutralize the rust. It rides killer actually. I even stuffed some really fat 2.35 tires under those big fenders. They barely fit without rubbing. Its one of my favorite bikes because of how crusty it is. It needed love from someone so i stepped up.


----------



## cyclingday (May 26, 2016)

I went over to an old timers place, to clean out the left over stuff he had, after years of selling off his collection.
After loading up the truck, we were just about ready to take off, and he asked if I had any interest in a yard art bike?
I said, what's a yard art bike?
He said, come on back and take a look.
So we went into his backyard, and up against the fence was this Monark Rocket being strangled by a bunch of vines.
My reaction was luke warm at best, and it looked like too much work to pry it loose, the guy was like come on!
You've taken everything else, you might as well take it too!
He grabbed the handlebar and yanked it loose, and said there.
Now it's yours!
So I threw it on the top of the pile and away we went.
Now it sits proudly in the cactus garden, and I'm really glad that he insisted that I take it.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenindian (May 26, 2016)

I love the rust. If it's all there I'll play on it. 1919


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 26, 2016)

I think my 1960 Tiger [last of the large badges] was one of the worst; at least, that I can illustrate. MANY of my bikes were in need of salvation.... nice old iron only once in awhile shows up around here... and there are many crazy buyers!
At acquisition [before]...


 


 
During...


 
After...




Still not quite done; but, close and a dream to ride bent fork and all [I will fix it!].


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 26, 2016)

Here's the one I started my 'theCABE' affiliation with: 1951 Shelby...


 


 
Colors...


 
All blasted, preserved and most primed, needed parts being located [Have a SA 'rustjunkie' seat]


 
Will one day construct a project thread.... and show you a 'Red and Creme' Shelby Lady.


----------



## partsguy (May 27, 2016)

This was the second crustiest bike I owned. I saved it from the scrapyard and eventually yanked off all the plastic trim, headlight, and original seat. After it sat as a backyard lawn ornament for a few years, I sold it to a local restaurant where it will spend the rest of it's life on display near a Dayton, a Harley-Davidson, and a 1938 Indian motorcycle. 1964 Huffy Eldorado:


----------



## pedal_junky (May 27, 2016)

My favorite crusty rider that will not see OA bath.  '49 Roadmaster from the original owner. Serviced hubs and bearings, rides like buttah.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 27, 2016)

Then this old couple. 
'39 Colson Ludwig.



And the mate, no badge.


----------



## tripple3 (May 27, 2016)

My 1940 Western Flyer was really crusty when I got it but I worked hard at getting some paint and pinstripes to show....











It still has some of the crust because I never took the fenders or stands or chain guard off....


----------



## halfatruck (May 27, 2016)

my nominee.......


----------



## catfish (May 27, 2016)

All of the crusty ones in this pile................


----------



## halfatruck (May 27, 2016)

mine is starting to look better all the time....


----------



## bairdco (May 27, 2016)

Tripple3, yours is the bike I modeled my "new" crusty western flyer tall tank after, but changed mine up a bit.

If you haven't seen it, it's in project rides. Sandblasted and crusty-ized on purpose.


----------



## bairdco (May 27, 2016)

It's cool to see these bikes being ridden, and awesome how everyone says how well they still ride after a tune up.

I've had a lot of crusty bikes over the years (before camera phones) and the average person just looks at it like you have the biggest piece of crap and you can't afford a "real" bike, without ever knowing how well made, and how fun these "junkers" really are.


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Dan the bike man (May 27, 2016)

I'm jealous, I've never bought bikes as crusty as y'all!!!


----------



## brwstrmgmt (May 27, 2016)




----------



## brwstrmgmt (May 27, 2016)

Rusty doggie


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 27, 2016)

This was super crusty when i got it almost every part was rusted solid  except the hubs, 15 years the only thing  that i haven't broken loose yet are 3 spokes


----------



## JKT (May 27, 2016)

1937 Manton & Smith Gold Eagle


----------



## island schwinn (May 27, 2016)

you wouldn't recognize it now.


----------



## Boris (May 27, 2016)

These two are up there, but I've got a crustier Panther that's buried right now so I can't post a picture of it yet. I love this thread. Thanks bairdco!


----------



## CrazyDave (May 27, 2016)

I had a guy throw this in on a deal with a ladies colorflow, basically free. Was gonna use it, but bahhh. 36 colson flyer


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 27, 2016)

Barnfind Bluebird I purchased from Tyler


----------



## bairdco (May 28, 2016)

Original swing bike, paid $50:



 

Sold, $450:


----------



## mike j (May 28, 2016)

Pretty crusty but still very solid. A couple of people passed on this at the last Howe Caverns show, glad I didn't.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 28, 2016)

When you buy in bulk, you get rust!


----------



## pedal_junky (May 28, 2016)

Hey Adam, here's a before photo of the Goodyear bike.



 

And another.


----------



## vincev (May 28, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> These two are up there, but I've got a crustier Panther that's buried right now so I can't post a picture of it yet. I love this thread. Thanks bairdco!
> 
> View attachment 321796
> 
> View attachment 321795



Must take you awhile to put the kickstand down on the one bike.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 28, 2016)

There have been so many, many unmemorable rusty bikes, many bought for just a part.  This ladies Shelby came at auction for 10 bucks, exterminated the Yellowjackets and took off the delta mouse cover and left her in the blackberry bush.
Chris


----------



## Intense One (May 28, 2016)




----------



## CrazyDave (May 28, 2016)

^^^ I woulda snagged that bad boy too


----------



## mrg (May 28, 2016)




----------



## partsguy (May 29, 2016)

Some of the bikes in this thread...


----------



## halfatruck (May 29, 2016)

'36 or '37 Hawthorne.....


----------



## TheDXjedi (May 29, 2016)

CRUSTIEST DX I EVER BOUGHT BUT I OILED EVERYTHING AND REPLACED THE FROZEN CHAIN ADDED SOME TIRES,,,,BIKE WAS A SMOOTH RIDER


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 29, 2016)

probably this  1928 Elgin Jr.  sidewalk bike  I actually rode this bike all around the Long Beach swap meet  with a different seat that wouldn't break


----------



## momo608 (May 29, 2016)

I restored this bike but I did like it a lot the way it was when I first got it. I get it why so many of you cherish your old rusty steel. Nothing matches that feeling of nostalgia from something weathered, old and unchanged from original.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 29, 2016)

I guess this is the crusty-ist I've gotten, albeit I have a girl 48 Schwinn I bought that had sat in a field for several years I don't have before photos of. regardless this is before and after a few hours cleaning, and before I cleaned the rims (last photo) too.


----------



## vincev (May 29, 2016)

1941 Cleveland Welding.........


----------



## CrazyDave (May 29, 2016)

^That would look better in my garage Vince it is detracting from the sexy VW's


----------



## 2jakes (May 29, 2016)

This has to be the most complete & crustiest bike I have ever bought.



But when it comes to an Iver Johnson....I didn’t  “hem & haw” otherwise
it would’ve been gone faster than a speeding bullet!


----------



## vincev (May 30, 2016)

In rust we trust !


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2016)

2jakes said:


> This has to be the most complete & crustiest bike I have ever bought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always dug this bike. Love those colors!


----------



## Boris (May 30, 2016)

Bought this one locally from a fellow CABE member. It's is probably the crustiest one that I ever bought. Just fished it out of the back of my shed for this photo. Steering is frozen, and I assume the whole bike is going to fight me every step of the way as I attempt to bring it back to life this next winter.


----------



## vincev (May 30, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Bought this one locally from a fellow CABE member. It's is probably the crustiest one that I ever bought. Just fished it out of the back of my shed for this photo. Steering is frozen, and I assume the whole bike is going to fight me every step of the way as I attempt to bring it back to life this next winter.
> 
> View attachment 322764



Dave,I have to ask.What ever possessed you to buy that??


----------



## Boris (May 30, 2016)

vincev said:


> Dave,I have to ask.What ever possessed you to buy that??




There's potential in this one. I have some correct patina chrome fenders, and some patina S-2's on hand, other correct parts should be easy enough to come by, and I think it's going to clean up nice enough to be a cool patina rider.


----------



## vincev (May 30, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> There's potential in this one. I have some correct fenders, and some S-2's on hand, other correct parts should be easy enough to pick up, and I think it's going to clean up nice enough to be a cool patina rider.



Will you be taking the grips off, and spokes off the rear wheel and post them in the "for sale " section?


----------



## Boris (May 30, 2016)

vincev said:


> Will you be taking the grips off, and spokes off the rear wheel and post them in the "for sale " section?




We've known each other long enough so that we don't need to stand on such formalities. Hell, I'll sell those parts to you right now.


----------



## vincev (May 30, 2016)

I do like the grips.I have seen grips with glass reflectors sticking out the ends but ones with handlebar sticking out the ends has to be rare.


----------



## vincev (May 30, 2016)

Please dont part out this bike Dave.


----------



## 2jakes (May 30, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Bought this one locally from a fellow CABE member. It's is probably the crustiest one that I ever bought. Just fished it out of the back of my shed for this photo. Steering is frozen, and I assume the whole bike is going to fight me every step of the way as I attempt to bring it back to life this next winter.
> 
> View attachment 322764



Is that a Schwinn Panther model?


----------



## Boris (May 30, 2016)

2jakes said:


> Is that a Schwinn Panther model?




Yes it is.


----------



## 2jakes (May 30, 2016)

vincev said:


> I do like the grips.I have seen grips with glass reflectors sticking out the ends but ones with handlebar sticking out the ends has to be rare.




The grips with handlebar sticking out was a one year issue.





Along with the metal-only saddle.




It is indeed very rare.

 Great observation Vince!


----------



## 2jakes (May 30, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Yes it is.








I like that you will be keeping the “patina” & not painting it over.
Looking forward to seeing it later in the year !


----------



## island schwinn (May 30, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> you wouldn't recognize it now.View attachment 321753




Finally found a recent pic of my crusty bike.the tank was in the same barn on a shelf,so a little nicer than the rest of the bike.


----------



## mrg (May 30, 2016)

Can't find a before pic of this 39 Autocycle Deluxe but you can see I put alot time & money into the paint!


----------



## highship (May 31, 2016)

Here is a crusty one I had thrown in on a deal


----------



## bairdco (May 31, 2016)

It'll be great to see that panther come alive, dave. Y'know, since they're so rare and all. i hope its not too difficult to find parts for it. Last time i checked ebay there were only 15 pages of panther parts available.

Definitely worth the effort. 

You've inspired me to get to work on my huffy camaro. It's in much better shape, more complete, and more rare than a schwinn panther.


----------



## Boris (May 31, 2016)

I don't care if the Panther isn't a rare bike. I like it. It'll be fun to work on and affordable on my limited budget, and like I said parts should be easy enough to find. Plus this thread's about the crustiest bike we've found. The Panther is mine.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 31, 2016)

Forgot about this crusticle...


----------



## bairdco (May 31, 2016)

Damn, dave, now you uninspired me to work on my huffy camaro. 

It's all in fun. Sarcasm: laughter with knives.


----------



## Boris (May 31, 2016)

I know, I was just being touchy this morning. Sorry! I was just coming back to edit out all that other crap in the post and wish you good luck with the Huffy. Please don't give up on my account. I'll just leave the other post in there though, for the drama.


----------



## vincev (May 31, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I know, I was just being touchy this morning. Sorry! I was just coming back to edit out all that other crap in the post and wish you good luck with the Huffy. Please don't give up on my account. I'll just leave the other post in there though, for the drama.



I give up because of YOU!!


----------



## 2jakes (May 31, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I know, I was just being touchy this morning. Sorry! I was just coming back to edit out all that other crap in the post and wish you good luck with the Huffy. Please don't give up on my account. I'll just leave the other post in there though, for the drama.




Dave, you’ve inspired me to start working on my Bluebird project.




It’s not much to begin with, but it’s  a start!

And I love drama, especially in the morning with a beer & pretzels.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 31, 2016)

1955 Metallic Green Phantom came out of the Detroit area 3 years ago. Rides like an old mattress going down the road.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 31, 2016)

ROFL-Rides like a old mattress....thats worse than a wet noodle albeit a tad more comfortable.


----------



## island schwinn (May 31, 2016)

another crusty bike saved.


----------



## Boris (May 31, 2016)

Before and after of the Hawthorne. My only regret is that I accidentally tore off the one remaining streamer. I haven't finished the Colson yet, but it'll get the same treatment (no streamers to contend with).


----------



## 2jakes (May 31, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Before and after of the Hawthorne. I haven't finished the Colson yet, but it'll get the same treatment.
> 
> View attachment 323388 View attachment 323389




Dave, that is great what you did with the Hawthorne !

Looking forward to the Colson.

Thanks for sharing & the way you are finishing these beautiful bikes.


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 1, 2016)

highship said:


> Here is a crusty one I had thrown in on a deal
> View attachment 322827 View attachment 322828 View attachment 322829




YOU WIN!!!!


Mike


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Jun 1, 2016)

I need to climb over some bikes in the shed to get a picture of it but I'll say this about it: I paid $3 for it at an auction it was pulled out a chicken coop it's beyond repair and for some reason it smells like chicken poop.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 1, 2016)

Dave, did you recover that seat on the Hawthorne? Looks great!  Oh do tell your dirty me your dirty little secrets


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Before and after of the Hawthorne. My only regret is that I accidentally tore off the one remaining streamer. I haven't finished the Colson yet, but it'll get the same treatment (no streamers to contend with).
> 
> View attachment 323388 View attachment 323389



Dave,is the streamer for sale?? Do you take Pay Pal??


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Before and after of the Hawthorne. My only regret is that I accidentally tore off the one remaining streamer. I haven't finished the Colson yet, but it'll get the same treatment (no streamers to contend with).
> 
> View attachment 323388 View attachment 323389



Why is that seat post so thin? I am surprised it didnt bend when you rode it.


----------



## Boris (Jun 1, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Dave, did you recover that seat on the Hawthorne? Looks great!  Oh do tell your dirty me your dirty little secrets





vincev said:


> Why is that seat post so thin? I am surprised it didnt bend when you rode it.





vincev said:


> Dave,is the streamer for sale?? Do you take Pay Pal??




Different seat entirely. I just assembled the bike with some parts I had that were waiting for the right bike. I wish I had more seats like that one. Had a friend make the seat post. It's so thin because that's the size of the hole in the seat clamp. It did bend, the seat post used to be straight. Have been using streamer for dental floss (waste not, want not). And no, I don't take paypal.


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Different seat entirely. I just assembled the bike with some parts I had that were waiting for the right bike. I wish I had more seats like that one. Had a friend make the seat post. It's so thin because that's the size of the hole in the seat clamp. It did bend, the seat post used to be straight. Have been using streamer for dental floss (waste not, want not). And no, I don't take paypal.



Thank you.I have no other questions.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 1, 2016)

Slight_Rust_is_Accepted said:


> I need to climb over some bikes in the shed to get a picture of it but I'll say this about it: I paid $3 for it at an auction it was pulled out a chicken coop it's beyond repair and for some reason it smells like chicken poop.



How will Chicken Pooh re-act in the Oxalic-acid bath? Lotsa bubbles and foam?


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jun 2, 2016)

Here is my crusty trio, man I 


  have a lot of work to do.


----------



## Boris (Jun 2, 2016)

Either get a crustier lawn or better bikes. Something's just not right here.


----------



## vincev (Jun 2, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Either get a crustier lawn or better bikes. Something's just not right here.



Throw some of your cardboard on his lawn.


----------



## IronBrass&Steel (Jun 2, 2016)

It seems like I only buy things when they are crusty. I also have a '48 Columbia that makes these look really solid. I can't complain though, the Excelsior cost less than the tank of gas to go get it! (sorry about the crappy picture of Excelsior)


----------



## bairdco (Jun 2, 2016)

Neanderthal77 said:


> Here is my crusty trio, man I View attachment 323933  have a lot of work to do.




Looks like all you have to do is pump up the tires and you're ready to go!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 3, 2016)

Here's mine a crusty old Panther


----------



## 2jakes (Jun 4, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Either get a crustier lawn or better bikes. Something's just not right here.





How about a crustier photo?


----------



## Ava (Jun 4, 2016)

1963 Ross Deluxe... Bought from the bank lady surveying the property of a hoarder that lived on my block for a dollar. Still looking for new decals.. The handlebars were backwards with some sort of contraption attached to it so the previous owner could recline while riding I guess. I also like the flashlight.


----------



## Intense One (Jun 4, 2016)

mrg said:


> View attachment 322064 View attachment 322065



Low rider!


----------



## Eatontkd (Jun 5, 2016)

Bought this 1953 Rudge on Friday, June 3. Found in a barn in central PA with bike license from 1977 Wisconsin!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jun 7, 2016)

2jakes said:


> How about a crustier photo?



Love the crusty photo!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 20, 2016)

This is now my most crusty one


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jun 20, 2016)

this Schwinn collegiate was pretty gross, but not the worst. This unknown year cwc? hawk is the crustiest so far. gonna try and build her up over the summer, and get a teatnus shot before I ride it!


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Lance Vangraham said:


> This unknown year cwc? hawk is the crustiest so far. gonna try and build her up over the summer, and get a teatnus shot before I ride it!




Lance... I believe this Hawk is part of the AMC family that includes Roadmaster, Skyrider, etc... Middle weight from ~1960 and on for a decade or so... The guys hanging out in the M/W forum will know more.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jun 21, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Lance... I believe this Hawk is part of the AMC family that includes Roadmaster, Skyrider, etc... Middle weight from ~1960 and on for a decade or so... The guys hanging out in the M/W forum will know more.



thanks man, i will ask them about it!


----------



## rocketman (Jun 21, 2016)

Monark,  on Craigslist  $250


----------



## Boris (Jun 27, 2016)

Mistake. Removed post.


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 30, 2016)

Picked up this crusty Monark for 5$. Has a Bendix 2spd manual. Bought it because of the home made stick shift someone put on long ago. Plan on finishing the wheel rebuild soon.


----------



## bairdco (Jun 30, 2016)

That looks like the same frame I started this whole thread with. Cool shifter...


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 30, 2016)

The crustiest bike I ever bought would have to be this blue Elgin skylark for sure!!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 1, 2016)

I like finding them crusty & rusty 





But, sometimes I just can't leave em that way. 




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Jul 1, 2016)

Not that crusty but, I saw a vision








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 6, 2016)

The ground was trying to reclaim the bike.


----------



## locomotion (Jul 6, 2016)

here is mine, nicknamed the Bubblebee


----------



## bairdco (Jul 6, 2016)

Probably painted that way so nobody would want to steal it.


----------



## Kato (Jul 6, 2016)

Found these 2 in a barn a 2-3 years ago. They were owned by the same family since new - 13 kids rode them back-n-forth to school over the years.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 7, 2016)

IF the seller ever gets to ship it( been 8 months) I think I take the cake for this fire burned super deluxe stingray


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 7, 2016)

I've had crustier, but this is up there.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 7, 2016)

It has rust and lichens...





 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wspeid (Jul 7, 2016)

IMAG0318b.jpg



__ wspeid
__ Aug 2, 2015





1896 Our Special #10


----------



## syclesavage (Jul 8, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Picked up this crusty Monark for 5$. Has a Bendix 2spd manual. Bought it because of the home made stick shift someone put on long ago. Plan on finishing the wheel rebuild soon. View attachment 334989 View attachment 334988



You gonna keep that shifter too I hope I wanna see that bay up n running


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 10, 2016)

Here's another crusty one


----------



## TicTocRob (Jul 13, 2016)

a $35 purchase.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aerostrut (Jul 14, 2016)

A '41 Schwinn BA-97. I paid $25 plus a sheet of Phantom decals for it. H.P. Snyder frame and Monark frame I found behind an abandoned rural house.  Gary


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 8, 2022)

Old Ross


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 10, 2022)

BFG - bought out of my neigbor's yard for 25 bucks

don't let that stem bolt fool you...it's just sitting there, the rest is broken-off in the fork tube...I haven't gotten the gumption to start on this knuckle-buster yet...


----------



## tacochris (Nov 10, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> BFG - bought out of my neigbor's yard for 25 bucks
> 
> don't let that stem bolt fool you...it's just sitting there, the rest is broken-off in the fork tube...I haven't gotten the gumption to start on this knuckle-buster yet...
> 
> ...



Thats a beauty man, good luck with it


----------



## tacochris (Nov 10, 2022)

Picked up this 87 Open Road Turbo a few weeks ago at a local swap because it had a bendix model K from wheel.  When I say locked up, this thing is next to locked up in the dictionary.  Every last bolt frozen, stem frozen, front fork tweaked, front wouldnt turn, chain was rock solid, back wheel frozen.  Really bad.  Im not into bmx bikes at all so I kept the schwinn front wheel and sold the rest to a friend who was PUMPED to have it.  
Consequently, the only thing that wasnt frozen was the quality Schwinn cycle truck front wheel.


----------

